# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Michael Ptak's Homeworld Sci-Fi Maps....

## thebax2k

Homeworld and Homeworld 2 were sci-fi simulation/rts games that were released by Relic Entertainment several years ago.  They were unusual in that they enabled you to control an entire fleet instead of just one fighter.  Both games also partook of a rich backstory and had a very distinct visual style to them.  

One cartographically gifted fan took that style and ran with it.  He created a series of maps for the Homeworld Universe that are a joy to behold.  Normally depicting something as large as a galaxy is quite difficult, but Mr. Ptak (or Norsehound as he's known) used a symbolic, colorful, abstract style to pull it off.  Take a look at his Galaxy Map here (which he's still working on):  http://home.comcast.net/~norsehound/GiantHWMapDemo7.jpg

Explanation of the various factions and nations on the map can be found at: http://hosting.reliccommunity.com/up...W-Map-Back.jpg

At a smaller scale, he's mapped out some of the more important star systems, one of which, Kharak, can be found at: http://hosting.reliccommunity.com/up...tem-Map-v1.jpg

He's also done blow ups of some of the regions in the universe, his take on the Garden of Kadesh (a large nebula) can be found at: http://hosting.reliccommunity.com/up...h-Map-WIP2.jpg

The Relic forum where Norsehound posts most of his creations (or links to them) can be found at: http://forums.relicnews.com/printthr...6&page=1&pp=15

Though most of the maps here on Cartographersguild are crafted more for the fantasy milieu, for those of you thinking of designing something for a sci-fi/space opera game, Mr. Ptak's maps are worth a look.

----------


## pyrandon

Nice find.

And yes, fantasy maps appear to be the staple here--but that certainly does not mean we only like that brand!  We like maps..any and all maps!   :Smile:

----------

